# Made a major purchase yesterday



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

So yesterday afternoon while I was waiting fur Curves to open I stopped in Bed Bath and Beyond 

I walked around checking everything out....holding onto my 20% off coupon...  

Then I came to the clearance section - and low and behold - there it was sitting there so innocently, so perfectly beautiful!!!.......

The biggest margarita making machine I ever saw :biggrin: It was wonderful...

Tell me if I was wrong. It was marked $199.99 on sale for $99.99 so that made it $85 (w/tax and my 20% coupon). How could I resist? 

So you are all offically invited to my first Margarita Party, date To be Determined....now the darn thing didn't come with a box or manual. Does anyone know how to work it?


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Sounds like you got a bargain. Maybe look up the manufacturer...they might have a manual online.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Did it come with the recipe ? Let us know if it's better then doing it manually. How come there was no box or manual ?


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

And darn, a couple weekends too late or I could have partaken in some Margaritas :chili: :chili:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Awww darn Gena..that's ok, you could fly back here  and we could go back to Pat's and have a margarita :chili: You know how well I hold my alcohol. :brownbag: :brownbag:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Did it come with the recipe ? Let us know if it's better then doing it manually. How come there was no box or manual ?[/B]



I don't need a recipe, I've been making margarita's for 25 years! It didn't come with a box or manual because it was the display model....so for $100 off, I figured....why not.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> Awww darn Gena..that's ok, you could fly back here  and we could go back to Pat's and have a margarita :chili: You know how well I hold my alcohol. :brownbag: :brownbag:[/B]



You and me both....I used to be able to drink much more.... :brownbag:


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

I am up for a margarita!!!  Great bargain. You might ask the store, even if it is a display, they might have the box and info in back somewhere. Just tell them you will invite them for a drink if they find it.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Great Bargin!!!

Summer students (who are 21) are always asking me when I'm going to buy one... that's all I need at the field station!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm in ... I never pass up a good margarita.

I believe Nissa fiona's mum bought one - hers was the Margaritor something like that.

You can call the company and get info.

Or find a new one at another store and get the info off that box


----------



## pixxee84 (Jan 23, 2008)

FUN!!!! You will have a blast with that .... Hmmmm I may be thinking of stopping BBandB today as well!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> I'm in ... I never pass up a good margarita.
> 
> I believe Nissa fiona's mum bought one - hers was the Margaritor something like that.
> 
> ...



I will look on-line for info. But first I gotta look in my trunk to see what it's called....don't have the nerve to bring that monster in the house yet. I've been buying too much stuff lately. :blush: 

Maybe I'll ask Nissa fiona's mom too....thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

If it's the big lime green Margurator, that's the one I have! It gets plenty of use at our house every time we entertain. Now people have been asking us to bring it along when we're invited to their parties!!! If this is the machine we have found that putting the ice up to the fill line and running the machine with just that for a bit (3-4 minutes) first makes a big difference. Add the tequilla and tequilla mix (the book says a 3-1 mix but we do a 2-1 mix!!) and turn the machine back on for another (5-7 minutes). Make sure to turn the machine back on every time you pour a drink from the spout thingy because it will blend each drink then. It's great!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

P.S. Don't forget the fresh limes and salt for the rims! YUMMMMMMM! Thank goodness we're heading to Mexico tomorrow and we'll even be touring a tequila factory! I'm in heaven!!1 :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> If it's the big lime green Margurator, that's the one I have! It gets plenty of use at our house every time we entertain. Now people have been asking us to bring it along when we're invited to their parties!!! If this is the machine we have found that putting the ice up to the fill line and running the machine with just that for a bit (3-4 minutes) first makes a big difference. Add the tequilla and tequilla mix (the book says a 3-1 mix but we do a 2-1 mix!!) and turn the machine back on for another (5-7 minutes). Make sure to turn the machine back on every time you pour a drink from the spout thingy because it will blend each drink then. It's great![/B]


YIPPEE!!! I will be talking with you soon....if it's the same machine! :chili:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Ok ladies-it's only 10:30 a.m. and I'm craving Margaritas! :chili: :chili:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Would you share your recipe ?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> Would you share your recipe ?[/B]



It's easy, in a regular size blender.....

3 parts tequilla 
1 part triple sec
frozen limeade: 1/2 small can, or 1/3 larger can 

pour them in the blender filled with ice (blender will be maybe 1/2 or less filled with liquid) and blend away. Yummy.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> Ok ladies-it's only 10:30 a.m. and I'm craving Margaritas! :chili: :chili:[/B]



Well, Gena - jump on a plane - I'll see you in a few hours :thumbsup:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

here it is! cool, eh?

[attachment=34522:Margaritaville.jpg]


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I so wish we were neighbors.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> here it is! cool, eh?
> 
> [attachment=34522:Margaritaville.jpg][/B]



Mmmmm...I'm thristy!


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

*thats fancy shmancy....good snag Pat!! haha looks like you'll be sipping margs like a pro :aktion033: B) *


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

YUMMY - I'm IN  Sarah


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I really, really need a drink today.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oooh margaritas!! Congrats on your new' toy' !!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

For the past 8 years or so, I have been buying the "On the Border" margarita bucket ones. They sell them at Target or at Bed, Bath and Beyond - Costco used to sell them years ago too.

It's basically a plastic bucket with a handle. Inside is the margarita mix in a plastic pouch.

You open the pouch and pour the mix into the bucket, then add the tequila (a whole small bottle) and mix and freeze in the freezer and keep it in there for months.

Whenever you want margaritas - whip out the bucket and it's a frozen slush thing just scoop into the glass.

Ohhh and it comes with it's own salt packet too. Added bonus - the lid of the bucket has a rim to put the salt in and it's just the size for a margarita glass.

Margaritas - ready 24/7 .. they also have Daiquiri buckets and other stuff - too sweet for me but the Margaritas are amazing.

Last summer I bought the Jelly Belly bucket that was sour apple flavoured margaritas - they were so good.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=536044
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## widgeon (Apr 23, 2007)

Margarita me in!!! I luv them. Lots of salt and lots of tequila. :biggrin:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Count me in on that party. 
[attachment=34535:tequilla.JPG]


----------



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

my two passions...Jimmy Buffett and Malteses. I had a feeling you got the margaritvaville margarita maker. I am such a parrothead...

you have to make the margaritas JB style...

anyways, hope this link helps...

http://www.margaritavillecargo.com/

Fins Up!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Ooooo I'm SO jealous. What I wouldn't give for a nice, frozen drink and some WARM WEATHER!!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

You sound like you got an excellent DEAL!!!! Oh, how I love a margarita!!!!! My son in law make a mean margarita.......we even had them for my birthday in January!!!! He makes his a little strong but they are GREAT!!!! Let us know how the machine does!!! I think all of us that like margaritas should get some overnighted in the mail, just to see if you know what you are doing~~~Is that a CHEAP way to get a FREE margarita??? Hee, hee, hee!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> For the past 8 years or so, I have been buying the "On the Border" margarita bucket ones. They sell them at Target or at Bed, Bath and Beyond - Costco used to sell them years ago too.
> 
> It's basically a plastic bucket with a handle. Inside is the margarita mix in a plastic pouch.
> 
> ...


Now that sounds like a nice idea! I'll have to check out Target or BBB this summer.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm wasteing away again in margaritaville.......... 

[attachment=34561:red_hat_...antyhose.JPG]


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey Sassy's Mommy, Can you hear me laughing all the way from NC~~~~Too Funny!!!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Hey Sassy's Mommy, Can you hear me laughing all the way from NC~~~~Too Funny!!!!![/B]



:HistericalSmiley: Isn't she great? As a bitmap she wiggles her butt, but I saved her as a jpeg. Too funny! 

She looks like: I stepped on a pop top, blew out my flip flop, now I got my dress caught in my pantyhose. Wo,wo,wo! :HistericalSmiley:


----------

